# Mini Stars



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Just seeing how small I could make them.

I'd love to try even smaller . . .


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Both are pretty, but i like the yellow one best.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

So beautiful! I've got to get this book 
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW!!!! What size are they?? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

these are 4.5" unfinished. I'm going to try a 3" one, and then maybe a 2" one. I'll use the simpler ones that have less pieces (like 6 per triangle) and see how that goes.

Some of the blocks have quite small pieces to start with, and if reduced, some might be less than 1/16th visible. Even I think that's a bit too small . . .


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

great job I love the yellow one..


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

went one smaller - here is a 3" next to the four inch. 










this one was difficult, and I had to hand tack the points. After getting all done and comparing it to the 4" blocks, I realized it has 8 points in the center - and along each of the 8 side points - no wonder it gave me grief! 

If I do any more this small, I'm going to pay more attention to what is meeting up on the sides!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy Macaroni!!! They are small and gorgeous.. )


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are all 3 gorgeous--you must have the patience of a saint!


----------

